# no snowboarding in virginia



## qsjones (May 9, 2011)

yup, that's where i am moving. looks like the area sucks for snowboarding, especially compared to colorado. the ww boating doesn't seem bad though.. anyways the resorts there want even more money for a season pass than the epic local pass cost here. and for only 26 runs.. boo..  well, ill be back colorado. see ya in half a decade.


----------

